# Should I get all the Six Minute Solutions books?



## bootlegend (Apr 23, 2010)

Should I get all the Six Minute Solution books if I am taking the Civil/Structural Depth? Wondering if those would be representative of the other morning breadth subjects.


----------



## CitMark (Apr 23, 2010)

bootlegend said:


> Should I get all the Six Minute Solution books if I am taking the Civil/Structural Depth? Wondering if those would be representative of the other morning breadth subjects.



I think you're going to want to work as many problems as you can. The 6-minute solutions help..I thought they were good practice.


----------



## MWC PE (Apr 23, 2010)

If you don't know which depth module you are going to do then maybe. But the morning questions are way easier then the "6-min solution" depth problems so if that is all you are wanting then it is probably a waste of money.


----------



## sac_engineer (Apr 23, 2010)

mwchandler21 said:


> If you don't know which depth module you are going to do then maybe. But the morning questions are way easier then the "6-min solution" depth problems so if that is all you are wanting then it is probably a waste of money.


Each book is expensive so to buy several of them may be overkill. Try to borrow them from other PE examinees if possible. Just buy the book for the depth exam you'll take.

The "All-in-One" book by Goswami is an excellent resource. That book plus the CERM is all you would really need for the exam.

Good luck!


----------



## bootlegend (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 23, 2010)

I did civil transpo, but I did end up buying all the 6 minute books for civil, but mainly worked the AM problems for the disciplines I wasnt covering in the PM (Water, Structural, etc)

You can find them on the internet, ebay, here in the yard sale forum, cheaper than buying new, but they are fairly good problems to work through IMO


----------



## MWC PE (Apr 23, 2010)

I'd recommend getting the NCEES practice test, if you are wanting to prepare for the morning. That book is probably the most accurate in what the actual test is like.


----------



## PEPG (May 17, 2010)

I did civil / Environmental afternoon. I purchased all of the six minute solutions, which helped me WHIP through the morning. You will need more depth for your afternoon choice, though.


----------



## NEED2009 (May 20, 2010)

buy it


----------

